# ERROR: app-emulation/wine-20050524 failed

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein AMD64 System und wollte mir mal wine installieren, naja, beim wollte bleibt es vorerst auch, den ich bekomme folgenden Fehler und ich weiß damit so gar nix anzufangen.

```
Configure finished.  Do 'make depend && make' to compile Wine.

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050524/work/wine-20050524/libs'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050524/work/wine-20050524/libs/port'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o ffs.o ffs.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o fstatvfs.o fstatvfs.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o futimes.o futimes.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o getopt.o getopt.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o getopt1.o getopt1.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o getpagesize.o getpagesize.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o gettid.o gettid.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o interlocked.o interlocked.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o lstat.o lstat.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o memcpy_unaligned.o memcpy_unaligned.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o memmove.o memmove.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o mkstemps.o mkstemps.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o pread.o pread.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o pwrite.o pwrite.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o readlink.o readlink.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o sigsetjmp.o sigsetjmp.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o spawn.o spawn.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o statvfs.o statvfs.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o strcasecmp.o strcasecmp.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o strerror.o strerror.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o strncasecmp.o strncasecmp.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o usleep.o usleep.c

rm -f libwine_port.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar rc libwine_port.a ffs.o fstatvfs.o futimes.o getopt.o getopt1.o getpagesize.o gettid.o interlocked.o lstat.o memcpy_unaligned.o memmove.o mkstemps.o pread.o pwrite.o readlink.o sigsetjmp.o spawn.o statvfs.o strcasecmp.o strerror.o strncasecmp.o usleep.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libwine_port.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050524/work/wine-20050524/libs/port'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050524/work/wine-20050524/libs/unicode'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o casemap.o casemap.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o collation.o collation.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o compose.o compose.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o cptable.o cptable.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o fold.o fold.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o mbtowc.o mbtowc.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o sortkey.o sortkey.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o string.o string.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o utf8.o utf8.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o wctomb.o wctomb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o wctype.o wctype.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_037.o c_037.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_424.o c_424.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_437.o c_437.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_500.o c_500.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_737.o c_737.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_775.o c_775.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_850.o c_850.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_852.o c_852.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_855.o c_855.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_856.o c_856.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_857.o c_857.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_860.o c_860.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_861.o c_861.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_862.o c_862.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_863.o c_863.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_864.o c_864.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_865.o c_865.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_866.o c_866.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_869.o c_869.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_874.o c_874.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_875.o c_875.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_878.o c_878.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_932.o c_932.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_936.o c_936.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_949.o c_949.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_950.o c_950.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1006.o c_1006.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1026.o c_1026.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1250.o c_1250.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1251.o c_1251.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1252.o c_1252.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1253.o c_1253.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1254.o c_1254.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1255.o c_1255.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1256.o c_1256.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1257.o c_1257.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_1258.o c_1258.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_10000.o c_10000.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_10006.o c_10006.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_10007.o c_10007.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_10029.o c_10029.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_10079.o c_10079.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_10081.o c_10081.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_20866.o c_20866.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_20932.o c_20932.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_21866.o c_21866.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28591.o c_28591.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28592.o c_28592.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28593.o c_28593.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28594.o c_28594.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28595.o c_28595.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28596.o c_28596.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28597.o c_28597.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28598.o c_28598.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28599.o c_28599.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28600.o c_28600.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28603.o c_28603.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28604.o c_28604.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28605.o c_28605.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DNO_LIBWINE_PORT -DWINE_UNICODE_API="" -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -m32 -D__i386__ -o c_28606.o c_28606.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared -Wl,-soname,libwine_unicode.so.1 -Wl,--version-script=./wine_unicode.map casemap.o collation.o compose.o cptable.o fold.o mbtowc.o sortkey.o string.o utf8.o wctomb.o wctype.o c_037.o c_424.o c_437.o c_500.o c_737.o c_775.o c_850.o c_852.o c_855.o c_856.o c_857.o c_860.o c_861.o c_862.o c_863.o c_864.o c_865.o c_866.o c_869.o c_874.o c_875.o c_878.o c_932.o c_936.o c_949.o c_950.o c_1006.o c_1026.o c_1250.o c_1251.o c_1252.o c_1253.o c_1254.o c_1255.o c_1256.o c_1257.o c_1258.o c_10000.o c_10006.o c_10007.o c_10029.o c_10079.o c_10081.o c_20866.o c_20932.o c_21866.o c_28591.o c_28592.o c_28593.o c_28594.o c_28595.o c_28596.o c_28597.o c_28598.o c_28599.o c_28600.o c_28603.o c_28604.o c_28605.o c_28606.o     -o libwine_unicode.so.1

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `casemap.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `collation.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `compose.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `cptable.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `fold.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `mbtowc.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `sortkey.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `string.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `utf8.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `wctomb.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `wctype.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_037.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_424.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_437.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_500.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_737.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_775.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_850.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_852.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_855.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_856.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_857.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_860.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_861.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_862.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_863.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_864.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_865.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_866.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_869.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_874.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_875.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_878.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_932.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_936.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_949.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_950.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1006.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1026.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1250.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1251.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1252.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1253.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1254.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1255.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1256.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1257.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_1258.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_10000.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_10006.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_10007.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_10029.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_10079.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_10081.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_20866.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_20932.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_21866.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28591.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28592.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28593.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28594.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28595.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28596.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28597.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28598.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28599.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28600.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28603.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28604.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28605.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `c_28606.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [libwine_unicode.so.1] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050524/work/wine-20050524/libs/unicode'

make[1]: *** [unicode] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050524/work/wine-20050524/libs'

make: *** [libs] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/wine-20050524 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 109, Exitcode 2

!!! depend

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Kann mir vielleicht irgendwer helfen, bzw. sagen was ich machen muss damit wine kompiliert? Oder braucht ihr noch Angaben?

----------

## tux2

kannst du englisch?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-46.html hier gibts schon paar threads zu wine & amd64

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

ja, also englisch kann ich, aber die Themen dort haben mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen. Okay, der Fehler ist bekannt, aber irgendwie scheien dafür etliche verschiedene Lösungen zu exisitieren, die aber alle nicht wirklich brauchbar sind, bzw. die fehlerfrei compilen um dann bei Gebrauch abzustürzen, etc.... deswegen hatte ich ja gehofft das irgendwer hier wine auf seinem amd64 laufen hat und mir sagen kann wie er das geschafft hat.

Wobei ich gleich noch ne Frage habe, kann mit jemand erklären wie ich der wine Version aus dem Portage DirectX9 beibringen kann? Für die wine-cvs Version gibt es da wohl einen Patch, aber wie soll ich hier einen Patch einspielen?

----------

## tux2

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei ich gleich noch ne Frage habe, kann mit jemand erklären wie ich der wine Version aus dem Portage DirectX9 beibringen kann? Für die wine-cvs Version gibt es da wohl einen Patch, aber wie soll ich hier einen Patch einspielen?

 

ich glaub du suchst das hier:

```

*  app-emulation/winex [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 3000

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.transgaming.com/

      Description: Winex - fake ebuild!

      License:     Aladdin

```

zu dem anderen problem kann ich leider nicht viel mehr sagen; habe selbst noch nicht wine auf amd64 installiert.. bei mir läuft die vmware und das reicht mir (wer will schon noch windows wenns sowas wie gentoo gibt  :Laughing:  )

----------

## schachti

AFAIK benötigt man für WineX (heißt jetzt doch Cedega oder so?) eine kostenpflichtige Lizenz, oder?

----------

## sokar2000

Ich wollte (bzw. musste) mal wine auf net x86_64 installieren. Funktioniert nicht wirklich. Allerdingst hast Du mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten:

rpm für x86 nehmen, oder eine i686 gcc-Version mit entsprechenden CFLAGS installieren und wine damit kompillieren, oder crosscompiler für i686 benutzen, oder auf einer x86 die binary kompillieren, und dann auf der x86_64 installieren.

Das ganze läuft aber ziemlich instabil, da Wine im 64bit-System gegen "64-bit-Libs" gelinkt ist.

Ich hab letzteres gemacht, zuerst einfach nur die Binary ins System kopiert. Das Resultat war im prinzip zimlich lustig, aber nicht wirklich benutzbar. Also hab ich wine mit allen libs in eine chroot-umgebung installiert. Es lief zwar einigermassen, aber... naja... mehr schlecht als recht...

Schnapp Dir lieber ne billige x86 Maschine, und installier wine darauf... Du ersparst Dir damit viel verlorene Zeit...

----------

